

Computer program that learns to play classic NES games - macmac
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOCurBYI_gY

======
macmac
Full title of paper on the program is:

"The first level of Super Mario Bros. is easy with lexicographic ordering a
and time travel ...after that it gets a little tricky."

The title alone merits reading the paper.

------
acchow
"The only winning move is not to play."

